# trunk/quarters/parts help



## 64tempest (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi guys, I inherited a 64 Tempest from my grandfather MANY years ago. My own fault, a car that was getting bad has gone way downhill now due to water getting into the trunk and mice.

I've been reading threads this afternoon and have realized it isn't going to be as easy as it looks(What? just cut some metal out and weld some in, right?). Fortunately it's a LOT better than the photos of some of the projects going on here. 

The condition is that the trunk floor is rot and holes all over. The filler panels that go to the bottom of the quarters appear junk. The wheel openings and the lower rear quarters are rotted. The good news, the tops of the quarters down to near the wheel openings is fine so that should keep things square, right? The outer half of the wheelhousing is probably rotted but the inners look fine. 

Are there any body mounts I have to worry about? It really looks like I should work from the inside out:

Cut out bottoms of quarters and trunk. 
Fit in trunk panels, probably 7 piece kit
fit fillers and repair/replace outer wheel houses
trim quarters to the body line, flange the body and weld them in.

It can't be this easy. Can I get some reality on this? Some details I should be careful of? Procedures for making sure things are lined up/aligned properly? If it's really awful, I have a guy who will do the trunk/quarters for 100 hours labor. Does that sound reasonable?

I read tha tGoodmark makes all the available stuff. Is that true or is there someone that makes the best fitting stuff?


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi. The trunk really isn't that hard. Luckily my quarter panels were fine. I'd buy a replacement trunk kit and see if there's a donor car around before I'd buy after market body panels. Just in my opinion, though, I just think they fit a lot better. I found an upper deck lid in Georgia that was in good shape. Got lucky I guess. You could try going to jaXed and press the "mash" link at the top center. From there you can look at vehicle parts from all over the country listed on Craigslist. I thought this was way cool. 

Linda


----------



## 64tempest (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks Blondie. It feels sexist to call you that... 

Looking at it there seems to be a lot of places to go wrong if parts don't fit right. I can butch the trunk with a kit and it's all flat but maybe donor quarters would be best. I can't believe they can't make exact quarters. I was thinking if I bought aftermarket quarters, I could trim off all the edges and flange the existing surfaces to avoid problems.

I saw a disc of GM manuals on ebay that included a body manual. Does that give info that would be helpful like where seams are, methods and measurements?


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hey. Don't worry about the sexist thing...if it bothered me, believe me, I'd tell you..:lol:

Anyways, I don't know about the body manual. I was just lucky to have an old school body guy that helped me. You know, one with 30 years experience and has done a lot of these cars. Ask 05GTO about aftermarket panels. I believe he used some on his car. Check out his photos, they're pretty informative. If you could, find a whole car if you have the room and go from there. I had a few chances for one and passed it up because I didn't have the room to store it and it would've been a lot cheaper that way. I did buy an upper deck lid for my car and had to do body work on it to make it work (I strill have it if there's someone that can use it). Then I found a real one. Way different metal. The aftermarket ones seem kind of chinzy made in China stuff. Just my opinion though. 

blondiealmostthere67


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Both Goodmark and Dynacorn market a 1 piece trunk floor with the braces already welded on. There is a body mount on the frame just behind the tires that bolts to a trunk floor brace included in kits or on the 1 piece. I plan to use the 1 piece to save time and the risk of warping the many seams on the panel kits.


----------



## 64tempest (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks Blondie and TMP. Maybe I'll post some pics. I found that mount buried in the rust. I think I'll try and find donor quarters if I can. There's at least one shop in the area that specializes in pontiacs restorations. I'm also driving distance to Ames Performance and I do have a few experienced body guys available.


----------

